# Kit Review: Combat Models U-9 WW1 U-Boat



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Fellow Modelers,

I recently purchased Combat Models vacuform 1/72 scale WWI U-9 German Submarine model (No. 72-111). Before I bought it, I was amazed by how little information there was on the Internet concerning this kit. I am starting this thread to share my opinion of the model, and fill in the blanks for anyone who has the same questions I did. Also included are some good photos of the real U-9. Let me start with a little background information…

I have wanted a large model of a WWI German U-boat in my collection since I got back in modeling in the early 1990’s. I had hoped the successes of Revell’s 1/72 WWII Gato, Revell of Germany’s WWII 1/72 Type VIIC U-boat and their 1/72 WWII Type IXC U-boat would eventually lead to a WWI U-boat offering. Unfortunately there still is no decent size injection plastic, resin or fiberglass radio controlled WWI U-boat kit to be found, even with all the many international manufacturers and small-time garage-kit makers in business today.

The only company I know that has done anything with this subject is Combat Models (known today as Robert’s Models). Located in West Hazelton, PA, they only produce vacuform models. They also offer another WWI German U-boat, U-35. Both of the kits are old and have been available for more than 20 years. I have never built a vacuform kit before, but I know from following build logs that a tremendous amount of work and creativity is required to build one. My decision to purchase was mainly based on the belief this kit will be the only option (other than scratch-building) available in my lifetime (ha).
I placed my order over the phone. In addition to the submarine kit, I also ordered the resin detail set that goes with it. If you order both there is a 15% discount. My total cost was $77.00 ($41.00 model /$21.00 detail set/$15.00 shipping). The kit was “made to order” and it took about five weeks to arrive. The parts did not come in separate box, only the one they were shipped in. Below is a parts breakdown and description:

Vacuform Parts
Photos 1 through 2: These are the two main vacuform sheets that contain all the parts. There are a total of 15 pieces (4-hull/2-conning tower/2-war badges/2-deck sections/5-rudder and diving planes). The sheet thickness is a little less than 1/16” thick (.0625”), but varies across the parts. Some sections are thick and sturdy, but a few areas on the edges are paper thin. There are two corrections to the hull that will have to be made. First, the kit’s stern is rounded, and U-9’s stern cut off sharp and flat where the two torpedo tubes were located. Secondly, the anchor well on the right hull is located too far back and will need to be re-located. Other than that the overall shape appears to be generally accurate, based on the information I have. 



Photos 3 through 8: These are close up shots of the vacuform parts to give a better idea of the shape and detail. Some of the details that I know are wrong include the shape/location of the hull flooding holes and the access hatches on the saddle tanks. There is a lot of panel detail on the deck sections, but I do not know if it is accurate. I believe the forward and rear dive planes are too small and should be replaced with styrene sheet.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

continued...

Instruction Sheets:
Photos 9 through 13: The kit includes a large instruction sheet in two halves (34” X 46” when pieced together). I believe it was given in this size so the drawings would match the model dimensions (1/72 scale). It shows side, top, bow and stern views and U-9’s specification information is included. On the back of one of the sheets are step by step instructions for building the model. These are basic, but do include some good construction tips.





Resin Detail Set
Photo 14: This last photo shows all the parts of the resin detail set. Included are two anchors, two propellers, two machine guns, four hatches, two bollards, five bitts, four closed chocks, five open chocks, and five roller chocks. The quality of all the part is poor and a lot of work would be required to make them usable. It also appears that several of the parts (i.e chocks and machine guns) were not on U-9.


Summary
Overall I do not think this is a bad kit, and I am not disappointed with it. It will take a good bit of work to build, but the potential is there. 


The following photos are the best ones I have been able to find of U-9. 

Photo 001: This probably the best image I have found.


Photos 002 through 004: Several water levels views.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

continued...

Photos 005 through 006: In both of these views U-9 is in the background and can barely be seen. They are included because in the first one U-11 is very visible, and was an identical sister-ship to U-9. The second photo shows good deck details on some later submarines that were probably common with U-9. 




I welcome any comments, experiences, tips, or opinions anyone has concerning Combat Models or building vacuform kits in general. I hope someone finds this information helpful.

Thanks

Phillip1


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yup that is a Combat kit. They are called Combat models because you have to combat them into submission.


----------

